# jumbo rats: what breed are they (info wanted)



## kniterider (Jan 9, 2010)

contemplating breeding a few rats but was wondering about jumbo rats. obviously you see them in the freezers at pet shops (jumbo's) but iv never seen a pet/breeder one. so what breed are they and how long do they take to get to "jumbo" size? i dont need them that size yet but will in the next 6-12 months so would make sense to get the correct breed now and use the fuzzies/weaners etc up to jumbo when needed.

any help welcomed


----------



## kniterider (Jan 9, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

Jumbo Rats are the same breed as all the other rats in the freezer.
The jumbo ones are usually the ex breeder males so are fully grown mature adults. : victory:
sometimes there will be the odd female jumbo but female breeders very rairly get to jumbo size due to their sex just generally being smaller and the amount of babys they produce.


----------



## sean15 (Mar 7, 2009)

they are just large adult male fancy rats (Rattus norvegicus) like some people have as pets.
: victory:


----------



## kniterider (Jan 9, 2010)

so if i wanted to "breed them" id need to hold back some males. how long do they take to get to jumbo size? as eventually il need lots so might be easier to buy when it gets to that point.


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

In my opinon Its best to just buy them! too grow on males to jumbo size will take forever...they will take about 8 months but then some will even take longer than that and then some wont even get that big once they are fully matured.


----------



## kniterider (Jan 9, 2010)

ladyboid said:


> In my opinon Its best to just buy them! too grow on males to jumbo size will take forever...they will take about 8 months but then some will even take longer than that and then some wont even get that big once they are fully matured.


 
might be best doing that then. im only thinking of breeding for a year or so to be honest, mainly for intrest rather than savings to be had. theres something about being self sufficiant i like.

well the boa wont need jumbos for a while yet so il see how i get on with it first. thanks all : victory:


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

whilst your boa is on smaller sizes you could always have the experiance with breeding your own rats for small med and large! a litter at 12/14 weeks age should give all them sizes if you have good stock. ( with the females being the smalls and the males being the med/large)


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

kniterider said:


> how long do they take to get to jumbo size?


Depends on the line, most of the ones labelled jumbos in shops(500g-ish), are around half the size of alot of my adult bucks :lol2:
If you get your starting rats from a big line, then they will reach decent sizes quicker than the weedy pet shop rats you see.


----------

